# This is just TOO CUTE!



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

Seriously, it is!. 

[video=youtube;dfWqI2tdGDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfWqI2tdGDw[/video]


----------



## Zenas (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't watched the video and I won't until someone confirms that something bad happens to the cat and gets replaced by an adorable dog.


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

Cats. They make great fish bait.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2009)

That is cute. Too bad it is a cat instead of a real animal (e.g., a dog).

OK, for you animal haters (like that Bat-Scrooge), try cleaning your computer with this:

http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, for you animal haters (like that Bat-Scrooge), try cleaning your computer with this:
> 
> http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf



Rat brains.


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, for you animal haters (like that Bat-Scrooge), try cleaning your computer with this:
> 
> http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf



I love dogs. Cats? Like I said...fish bait.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Cats are decent varmint control. If they aren't good at that though, they make great .22 targets.


----------



## Laura (Dec 21, 2009)

You people are awful!! Cats can be every bit as loyal and affectionate and sweet and playful as dogs. And they don't yap at every little thing. 

I wasn't expecting the kitty to actually beg! I watched this with my cat (asleep) sitting next to me. She woke up and looked around for the source of the noise.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

Pesants.



> With the qualities of cleanliness, affection, patience, dignity, and courage that cats have, how many of us, I ask you, would be capable of becoming cats?



- Fernand Mery


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

> Cats always know whether people like or dislike them. They do not always care enough to do anything about it.



- Winifred Carriere


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2009)

Some years ago a layman responded to a "ask the pastor" session by inquiring about the "gap theory" of Genesis 1.

"Dennis, is it true that Satan created the dinosaurs?"

"No, of course not," I replied with mock indignation. "Everybody knows that he created cats."

My wife and I gave each other Mr. Calvin for Christmas this year. 







There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face. 
-- Ben Williams


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

> Even the stupidest cat seems to know more than any dog.



- Eleanor Clark


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

> If animals could speak the dog would be a a blundering outspoken fellow, but the cat would have the rare grace of never saying a word too much.



- Mark Twain


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Laura said:


> You people are awful!! Cats can be every bit as loyal and affectionate and sweet and playful as dogs. And they don't yap at every little thing.
> 
> I wasn't expecting the kitty to actually beg! I watched this with my cat (asleep) sitting next to me. She woke up and looked around for the source of the noise.



Well I live in a pretty country area and many houses are isolated near vineyards and nearby mountains that are covered in trees and other plants. I helped some friends move to such a house last week and four cats lived there, unbeknownst to my friend. They were varmint control but they were unwanted.

So we shot all four of them with rifles. Want 'em?

(And by the way, as I type all of this, my cute kitty is laying by me on top of the printer.  She is such a worthless animal . . . but like I said, she _is_ cute.)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

> "A dog is like a liberal, he wants to please everybody. A cat doesn't really need to know that everybody loves him."



- William Kunstler


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> > "A dog is like a liberal, he wants to please everybody. A cat doesn't really need to know that everybody loves him."
> 
> 
> 
> - William Kunstler



For an animal, the liberal's desire to please is a good thing. That's one of the things that makes a dog so great! A cat wants everything to be about itself and is ready to hate and abandon you when its desires are not met.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2009)

A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself. 
-- Josh Billings 

The average dog is a nicer person than the average person. 
-- Andrew A. Rooney 

He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion. 
-- Unknown 

If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you; that is the principal difference between a dog and a man. 
-- Mark Twain


----------



## Laura (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow. The cat vs. dog wars have commenced. I remain neutral because I find it perfectly possible to love and hate members of both categories!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

"Whoever said you can't buy happiness forgot little puppies." - Gene Hill

"The more people I meet the more I like my dog." - Unknown

"A cat sees us as the dogs...A cat sees himself as the human." - Unknown

"I hate cats and want to beat them to death with sticks and rubber hoses." - Andrew Thornquist


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Difference Between Cats & Dogs*

A dog thinks: Hey, these people I live with feed me, love me, provide me with a nice warm, dry house, pet me, and take good care of me... They must be gods! 
A cat thinks: Hey, these people I live with feed me, love me, provide me with a nice warm, dry house, pet me, and take good care of me... I must be God!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> "I hate cats and want to beat them to death with sticks and rubber hoses." - Andrew Thornquist


----------



## tlharvey7 (Dec 21, 2009)

a cat cannot drag you from a burning building (unless he is a real big cat)


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Dogs perform valuable work, such as guiding, law enforcement, military, farm. They also come in a variety of sizes and shapes to fit different lifestyles and people. Cats only come in colors and with hair or without (the latter costing atrocious amounts of money). 

Actually that not completely true . . . there _are_ good cats that are hairless: they're the ones hanging in the freezer of that Chinese food restaurant down the street.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Dec 21, 2009)

a cat cannot, and will not, catch a frisbee.
a cat cannot save a drowning person
a cat cannot be trained for hunting purposes.

so from a strictly utilitarian perspective, dogs win.
though i must admit that i have met a few awesome cats.
and they were all orange tigers/ main coon


----------



## ubermadchen (Dec 21, 2009)

Someone once told me that God created dogs to reflect God's unwavering love and faithfulness toward His people. But to ensure that His people would not become prideful over this fact, God also created cats.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 21, 2009)

I have both. One thing I can say in defense of cats is that we share a distaste for improper placement of bodily wastes. Dogs, on the other hand, have a distinct adoration for same, both in placement and in taste.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

I had to put two dogs out of their misery using my grandfather's shotgun. I found no joy in it. It was an act of mercy. There is no joy in needlessly ending the life of one of God's creatures. I suppose this is why I'm not a hunter. The meat department at Kroger and WalMart always seem to be well stocked. But I do possess the necessary skills to feed my family, should the need arise.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 21, 2009)

My house cats don't serve any purpose other than to amuse us and to be cuddled. That is enough to pay their rent.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 21, 2009)

Cats that are not employed in dispatching rodents need not be around here.


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Dogs perform valuable work, such as guiding, law enforcement, military, farm. They also come in a variety of sizes and shapes to fit different lifestyles and people. Cats only come in colors and with hair or without (the latter costing atrocious amounts of money).
> 
> Actually that not completely true . . . there _are_ good cats that are hairless: they're the ones hanging in the freezer of that Chinese food restaurant down the street.




Have you ever noticed there are no stray cats around a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 21, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> But I do possess the necessary skills to feed my family, should the need arise.



With dogs?

-----Added 12/21/2009 at 08:01:57 EST-----

And just for the record, I am definitely a cat person. Cats just have far more personality than dogs do.

We have several cats... one, whose name is Cuddles, thinks he's a bandit. He's always getting in trouble and automatically acts guilty when you look at him.

Princess, the one indoor cat, lounges around, catches mice, and pesters the indoor dog (Samson, or Sammy for short).

And my personal favorite, Prince Catspian, acts like he's royalty. He always has smooth, silky, well-kept fur, and always acts as if he deserves to be petted. 

Samson, on the other hand, persistently tries to jump on the couches/chairs/coats/anything else that's soft and on the floor. And, he's often smelly and not at all pleasurable to pet.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2009)

Remember my oft cited piece of anecdotal evidence: My older dog is a R.C. Sproul fan and "listens" attentively, even tipping his head to one side or the other as R.C. makes his points.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > But I do possess the necessary skills to feed my family, should the need arise.
> ...



Only in a zombie apocalypse, and only if they represent the only fresh meat available. I was actually thinking more of the rodent varieties such as squirrel and rabbit.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Dogs are far more entertaining, too (of course, I would never want to own this one):

[video=youtube;lvD8WcrdK5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvD8WcrdK5o&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

Herald said:


> Have you ever noticed there are no stray cats around a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

When I was a boy my collie/shepherd mix, Stormy, was my faithful companion. We swam in the Ramapo River together and explored the woods around my home in Oakland, NJ. One day, as I was riding my bike, a group of teenagers threw rocks at me. One hit me square on the noggin and I fell hard. Stormy made a bee line for the closest kid. She got to him before he reached his porch. She sank her teeth into his ankle before he shook her lose and made it into his house. I don't believe a cat would have come to my defense.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever noticed there are no stray cats around a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever noticed there are no stray cats around a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Dogs are far more entertaining, too (of course, I would never want to own this one):
> 
> Weird Dog



That's not a dog. It's a hairy rat. I think it belongs to Wayne.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 21, 2009)

Herald said:


> When I was a boy my collie/shepherd mix, Stormy, was my faithful companion. We swam in the Ramapo River together and explored the woods around my home in Oakland, NJ. One day, as I was riding my bike, a group of teenagers threw rocks at me. One hit me square on the noggin and I fell hard. Stormy made a bee line for the closest kid. She got to him before he reached his porch. She sank her teeth into his ankle before he shook her lose and made it into his house. I don't believe a cat would have come to my defense.



Good story. Since I've always had dogs, I have had similar experiences. One cool thing about my old border collie was that she would herd the children away from the stairs. She was very intelligent and went out of her way to keep the kids from danger. A cat would have pushed us down the stairs, stuck our hands in fire, and stolen our lolly pops. 

But that border collie was a great dog. _Then_ a black bear came into our large backyard (we lived next to the forest at the time) and the dog fought with it because it came so close to the house. Our dog was ripped up on the sides and when she hobbled back to the house she fell against the sliding glass door with her guts hangin' out and died.

Dogs rock.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 21, 2009)

There's that mean streak again. Must be Christmas stress.

Wayne does not _like_ cats.
Wayne does not _like_ rats.
Wayne does not _have_ a dog.
Allergies.

As a friend once said, "I would consider a concrete rabbit."


----------

